# Feeding doe raw bacon...



## Genipher

I was recently told that if I give my _(hopefully pregnant!) _doe a piece of raw bacon the day before she kindles, she won't kill/eat her babies. Has anyone ever tried this or heard of it before?


----------



## bluemini

Genipher said:
			
		

> I was recently told that if I give my _(hopefully pregnant!) _doe a piece of raw bacon the day before she kindles, she won't kill/eat her babies. Has anyone ever tried this or heard of it before?


I havent , but as far as im aware rabbits shouldnt eat meat . And I wouldnt do it , but some may  .  Never heard of it before :/


----------



## Snowfie

Would a rabbit even eat bacon?  Or would you have to wrap it in hay?  Would that be the rabbit equivelant of wrapping something in bacon?

(that just blew my mind).


----------



## bluemini

Snowfie said:
			
		

> Would a rabbit even eat bacon?  Or would you have to wrap it in hay?  Would that be the rabbit equivelant of wrapping something in bacon?
> 
> (that just blew my mind).


I have no idea but I dont think they would eat it but then again never tried it .
Although I had a chicken that would eat chicken lol


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

Never heard of that one before! I really don't think a rabbit would eat bacon but then again who knows!


----------



## Snowfie

bluemini said:
			
		

> Snowfie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a rabbit even eat bacon?  Or would you have to wrap it in hay?  Would that be the rabbit equivelant of wrapping something in bacon?
> 
> (that just blew my mind).
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea but I dont think they would eat it but then again never tried it .
> Although I had a chicken that would eat chicken lol
Click to expand...

Chickens will eat anything that'll fit in their beaks.  Little feathered dinosaurs they are. I even heard someone tell of a chicken that gobbled down baby mice that had been born in the coop.

Rar!


----------



## Ms. Research

I've never heard of this.  But I do know that Dobby is attracted to certain meat smells.  Like Hamburger, Hot dogs and Pork roll.  And also Pasta with gravy.  He perks up and wants to know what we are eating.  I don't think he would ever eat it.  Just curious of the different smell.   You know how well bunnies smell.  

I just wouldn't take a chance with a pregnant doe.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Rabbits are herbivores and their digestive system is not designed to deal with meat. I would not feed this to your rabbit. Does do not eat their babies because they are craving meat, they do it when they get scared or if the kit is born dead. Once in a while you will hear of a rabbit that eats her kits for no reason, but this does not happen normally. Either they were trying to "protect" their litter from a perceived predator (I know, makes no sense but that is what rabbits do)  or they are just cleaning up when the kit is already dead. 

Shannon


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> *Rabbits are herbivores and their digestive system is not designed to deal with meat. I would not feed this to your rabbit. Does do not eat their babies because they are craving meat*, they do it when they get scared or if the kit is born dead. Once in a while you will hear of a rabbit that eats her kits for no reason, but this does not happen normally. Either they were trying to "protect" their litter from a perceived predator (I know, makes no sense but that is what rabbits do)  or they are just cleaning up when the kit is already dead.
> 
> Shannon


Yup! x2. I would definitely NOT feed any of my rabbits any kind of meat. Ever. 

I saw this post and was a little... flabbergasted, I suppose lol. That is the craziest thing I have ever ever ever heard concerning rabbits.


----------



## Genipher

Thanks for all the input. Since rabbit breeding is new to me, I needed some advice! I _thought _it sounded a bit strange!

I, too, was wondering if the does would actually eat it and if it would be good for them. I also wondered if feeding raw meat might _cause _the doe to eat her babies. It just sounds too "iffy" to me. 

Since our girls have been successful moms in the past (so the last owner told me), I would assume they don't eat their young.


----------



## bluemini

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Rabbits are herbivores and their digestive system is not designed to deal with meat. I would not feed this to your rabbit. Does do not eat their babies because they are craving meat, they do it when they get scared or if the kit is born dead. Once in a while you will hear of a rabbit that eats her kits for no reason, but this does not happen normally. Either they were trying to "protect" their litter from a perceived predator (I know, makes no sense but that is what rabbits do)  or they are just cleaning up when the kit is already dead.
> 
> Shannon


  agreed !


----------



## Tab003

I have heard of several  breeders that show rabbits doing this.
Usually w/ a rabbit that has eaten her babies before.


----------



## Roll farms

I've had it suggested to me on several occasions, from several different people.  Most of them aren't people I'd be prone to listen to advice from, if you know what I mean...

I haven't actually done it, but have had it suggested if I mention a 1st time mom killed her litter.

I have also been told extra salt will prevent it, but we had one evil doe who killed her every litter, no matter what.  She went into the stewpot.

My very much untested theory is that *if* salt truly would help, maybe they eat / lick the salt of the bacon / fix any imbalance they have.  

Lots of wierd advice out there in the world.


----------



## CYGChickies

My dad swore by it when he had rabbits when I was a kid. If a doe ate a litter she'd get a piece of bacon next pregnancy and wouldnt eat the litter. I don't know how founded in science this is but a lot of old Southern farmers have told it to me and I'm yet to hear of it causing adverse reactions. Afterall if raw meat hurt a rabbit wouldn't every cannibalistic doe die or become ill? Does also eat placenta and while not "meat" exactly it's certainly not a plant. 

 I've heard it from people who aren't crazy or cruel and animals are always surprising with what they'll eat. Maybe raw bacon gives some sort of calming effect or maybe it's an insane coincidence. Either way I havent heard of it causing harm and never found it to be alarming. I've heard too many crazy Farmer's cures and stories to be alarmed by what I hear as much anymore. 

I'd be interested to find out why this might ever work IF it did. It's one of those times I wish I was or knew a scientist!

CYG


----------



## currycomb

one theroy is they are lacking in something from their diet, which i would assume bacon would cure. most mammals eat the afterbirth, supposedly to retreive the nutrients it contains to replenish their own reserves, as well as to conceal the fact a birth has taken place.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> My dad swore by it when he had rabbits when I was a kid. If a doe ate a litter she'd get a piece of bacon next pregnancy and wouldnt eat the litter. I don't know how founded in science this is but a lot of old Southern farmers have told it to me and I'm yet to hear of it causing adverse reactions. Afterall if raw meat hurt a rabbit wouldn't every cannibalistic doe die or become ill? Does also eat placenta and while not "meat" exactly it's certainly not a plant.
> 
> I've heard it from people who aren't crazy or cruel and animals are always surprising with what they'll eat. Maybe raw bacon gives some sort of calming effect or maybe it's an insane coincidence. Either way I havent heard of it causing harm and never found it to be alarming. I've heard too many crazy Farmer's cures and stories to be alarmed by what I hear as much anymore.
> 
> I'd be interested to find out why this might ever work IF it did. It's one of those times I wish I was or knew a scientist!
> 
> CYG


Hmm...usually does don't eat their young because they're missing something from their diet. It usually happens because if stress. A friend explained to me once as a sort of flight or fight response. The only time we had a doe eat her litter (she only ate parts of kits too, not the whole kit...) was when we purchased a doe from someone who didn't know she was bred and we were pretty young to the rabbit world, so we had no idea until we found "kit bits." The doe was beside a buck, had no hay that day or a nestbox, and I believe it was her first litter. It just seems strange to me that eating bacon would essentially sate a doe's thirst for protein (I'm going out on a limb to assume that's what it is, but just guessing). 
I wonder if it's more of an old wive's tale thing because of advances in animal nutrition? No idea though. I also believe that raw meat has a better chance of carrying nasty things like salmonella than the newborn kits (provided they are healthy and in a clean environment)...and nowadays bacon isn't just bacon lol! Most of it (grocery store stuff, anyway, just went and checked a label) has a high sodium/fat content. Maybe a little piece wouldn't hurt, but...I don't know, it's just something I wouldn't do.
Also, fwiw, I didn't mean to offend when I said "craziest" thing I ever heard...I didn't mean that the people who said it were crazy just that I thought it was a weird idea...so sorry if I caused any offense


----------



## CYGChickies

Oh gosh I wasn't offended! I just wanted to comment that feeding a piece of raw bacon probably wouldn't cause a doe to explode or catch fire or keel over dead--not that anyone has said that exactly. I just wanted to contribute something besides alarmed reactions. I haven't ever seen this put into place--I was very young when my parents were together and had the farm. I wasn't offended at all I promise.

CYG


----------



## Snowfie

Tab003 said:
			
		

> I have heard of several  breeders that show rabbits doing this.
> Usually w/ a rabbit that has eaten her babies before.


I would think if you have a rabbit prone to eating their babies for no reason, you'd be better off removing them from breeding entirely.  Those are not traits you want to keep, even if it can be mitigated.


----------



## Genipher

CrazyTurkey, I wasn't offended either. I thought it was a bit strange myself. 

As far as I know my does haven't eaten their litters in the past. This will be _my _first litter, but not the doe's.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

Snowfie said:
			
		

> Tab003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of several  breeders that show rabbits doing this.
> Usually w/ a rabbit that has eaten her babies before.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you have a rabbit prone to eating their babies for no reason, you'd be better off removing them from breeding entirely.  Those are not traits you want to keep, even if it can be mitigated.
Click to expand...

I agree with this. I do think you have to look at the circumstances, but if I had a doe that ate her kits more than once, I'd probably cull her. 
I'm so glad no one was offended!! I saw Chickies post and I was like noooooooo!! I didn't mean it like that!!!   Everyone is so frickin nice here, I love it


----------



## CYGChickies

That's too funny because I was like "I hope my post doesn't make anyone mad" haha! Without tone of voice and facial expression this text communication is a delicate art.

CYG


----------



## runamuck

I know u all think the idea is nuts.....   but ......  I have used it with my english lops when  I had an amazing doe who was known to  eat the ears and legs off her babies.....  Why bother u ask  well this doe had amazing body type and ears and was bred to  one of the best bucks I ever seen  soooooooo......  thought  "What the heck?"  and it was the only litter she didn't stomp or eat.....  Culled her and kept her kids who by the way were not so mental........   Have also used it on netherlands but a much smaller piece....   and  a doe who had done it before went on to raise a litter of 5.....    I am not a newbe  been doing this  rabbit breeding thing for 12 yrs  been showing most of those 12 yr  have had all diffrent breeds.....  Talk to breeders  many diffrent breeders and MANY use this when they have a doe who eats there young...   MY 2 cents


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

It's interesting to hear from someone who's used this method successfully....runamuck, do you have any ideas as to why the bacon works? I think that's the thing a lot of us are curious about.


----------



## oneacrefarm

runamuck said:
			
		

> I know u all think the idea is nuts.....   but ......  I have used it with my english lops when  I had an amazing doe who was known to  eat the ears and legs off her babies.....  Why bother u ask  well this doe had amazing body type and ears and was bred to  one of the best bucks I ever seen  soooooooo......  thought  "What the heck?"  and it was the only litter she didn't stomp or eat.....  Culled her and kept her kids who by the way were not so mental........   Have also used it on netherlands but a much smaller piece....   and  a doe who had done it before went on to raise a litter of 5.....    I am not a newbe  been doing this  rabbit breeding thing for 12 yrs  been showing most of those 12 yr  have had all diffrent breeds.....  Talk to breeders  many diffrent breeders and MANY use this when they have a doe who eats there young...   MY 2 cents


Thanks for posting this reply. I don't think the idea is nuts, per se. I know there are things that don't make a whole lot of sense sometimes, but they work great anyway. I just would not want a newbie thinking they should give a rabbit a whole slice of bacon or something like that....What I am interested in is WHAT exactly they are getting from the bacon that seems to help, salt...potassium...fat? Just curious...

Shannon


----------



## bluemini

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> runamuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know u all think the idea is nuts.....   but ......  I have used it with my english lops when  I had an amazing doe who was known to  eat the ears and legs off her babies.....  Why bother u ask  well this doe had amazing body type and ears and was bred to  one of the best bucks I ever seen  soooooooo......  thought  "What the heck?"  and it was the only litter she didn't stomp or eat.....  Culled her and kept her kids who by the way were not so mental........   Have also used it on netherlands but a much smaller piece....   and  a doe who had done it before went on to raise a litter of 5.....    I am not a newbe  been doing this  rabbit breeding thing for 12 yrs  been showing most of those 12 yr  have had all diffrent breeds.....  Talk to breeders  many diffrent breeders and MANY use this when they have a doe who eats there young...   MY 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this reply. I don't think the idea is nuts, per se. I know there are things that don't make a whole lot of sense sometimes, but they work great anyway. I just would not want a newbie thinking they should give a rabbit a whole slice of bacon or something like that....What I am interested in is WHAT exactly they are getting from the bacon that seems to help, salt...potassium...fat? Just curious...
> 
> Shannon
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Citylife

Eating the young happens in many animals.  If it continues to happen over twice.....  I personally would cull that animal.  I normally have other nice does I can just add to my breeding program.


----------



## Ms. Research

This has turned into a very interesting thread.   Thanks for all the responses.  I've learned a lot and it did peak my interest why bacon would be a source to stop a doe that has in fact previously eaten a litter.

Salt seems to be the answer.  To bring on water consumption. 



> Other concerns include a check of the water supply system to assure that adequate amounts of fresh, cool water are available and use vitamin/electrolyte supplements in the drinking water during hot periods. Adding electrolytes (salts) increases water consumption. If water is not flushed frequently from overhead water pipes during hot weather, the water may become too hot for drinking. The does may not drink enough water and cannibalism may result. All hot water in these pipes should be flushed at mid-afternoon.


http://msucares.com/livestock/small_animal/cann.html





eta: Triple Thank you to Genipher for starting this thread.  I learned a lot.   And not just about bacon.


----------



## norcal

Very interesting thread.   

They do make mineral & salt licks, if that's the case.


----------



## Ms. Research

norcal said:
			
		

> Very interesting thread.
> 
> They do make mineral & salt licks, if that's the case.


Very true!  I wonder if anyone was successful with that as with the bacon example.  

But after reading the article, I think I'll watch my pregnant doe's water consumption to make sure cool, fresh water is available.  Seems more diligence can stop it as well.


----------



## manybirds

rabbits shouldn't have meat. also if anything i think it will encourage her to eat babies if she grows a tiaste for meat. rabbite only kill babies if the baby is already dead or she is breed to young and dosn't know what to do


----------



## Ms. Research

manybirds said:
			
		

> rabbits shouldn't have meat. also if anything i think it will encourage her to eat babies if she grows a tiaste for meat. rabbite only kill babies if the baby is already dead or she is breed to young and dosn't know what to do


Though I agree about your statement regarding dead babies or young first time mothers who could be too stressed to carry through caring for the kits, I think it's not the only reason.  I agree with the article regarding the water.  Rabbits NEED water to eat.  If they have hot water, they get desperate, and desperate, stressed rabbits will do anything to survive.  It's hardwired.


----------



## CYGChickies

Surely there is more than one reason that a doe will kill kits. Sometimes they chew off an ear or limb and what's that about? "Overeager grooming" isn't exactly an in-depth explanation for that. Also, if an animal would be killed/injured by eating ONE tiny piece of bacon isn't that something they would avoid or at least something Rabbitry owners would learn to avoid rather than use?  If someone has used this and the kits are no longer eaten then must we not assume that in at least some cases it works without causing health or behavioral problems?

CYG


----------



## manybirds

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> Surely there is more than one reason that a doe will kill kits. Sometimes they chew off an ear or limb and what's that about? "Overeager grooming" isn't exactly an in-depth explanation for that. Also, if an animal would be killed/injured by eating ONE tiny piece of bacon isn't that something they would avoid or at least something Rabbitry owners would learn to avoid rather than use?  If someone has used this and the kits are no longer eaten then must we not assume that in at least some cases it works without causing health or behavioral problems?
> 
> CYG


I know an rabbit who is missing an ear because it got stuck in the birth canal and pulling it out mom bit off it's ear. i've had a baby die because mom bit off the umbilical cord cleaning it. if a baby dies mom will eat it. if a baby dosn't smell rite it will eat it. if a rabbit is scared too much it will eat it's babies to try and protect them. a starved out rabbit might. i agree with research that being young is not the only cause but you shouldn't worry about her eating them as long as she's old enough and in good condition and not stressed. rabbits are good mothers.


----------



## southernhoney

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Rabbits are herbivores and their digestive system is not designed to deal with meat. I would not feed this to your rabbit. Does do not eat their babies because they are craving meat, they do it when they get scared or if the kit is born dead. Once in a while you will hear of a rabbit that eats her kits for no reason, but this does not happen normally. Either they were trying to "protect" their litter from a perceived predator (I know, makes no sense but that is what rabbits do)  or they are just cleaning up when the kit is already dead.
> 
> Shannon


If they can eat their dead babies then their digestive systems can handle meat.

I have heard of feeding a rabbit raw bacon and it doesn't come from thinking that the animal is craving meat- you give it because of the protein. You only give very little. I wouldn't suggest giving this old country method a try unless you have a rabbit that has done this in the past -because rabbits don't normally eat their babies.I would probably first take a look at their diet- it may just be a simplematter of nutrition or foor rations (yep, they'll kill them if they don't think their is enough food)  OR another solution, that probably wont make me too many friends, is to rid yourself of that problem rabbit all together.


----------

